# U.S. Native Tank



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, since you guys have shown me Aquabid (thanks....cough...:roll I now want to start a native tank...mainly for darters (love the greenside ones). Would LOVE to see anyone else's U.S. Native Tanks, especially those with darters


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

why not just go catch some lol? Find what species are local to your certain area. 

There were my rainbow darters I use to have they came from down the road ^_^. Gave them up when I got my kayak. See 100's of these guys in certain rivers around here.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

So pretty! Yeah, I'll have to see if those are indigenous to my area. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes!!!! The Green Sided Darters (Etheostoma blennioides) are native to Tennessee, plus some others


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh, how did you end up catching these? Was it pretty difficult?


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Those darters look awesome. Darters are some of the coolest fish out there, I just wish I had a place to get more since the 1 I have is kinda a fluke.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

If you have kids have them help, they will love it. Look for a moderate to fast small river to look for these guys. Shallower and wider the better. It will go better with more then one person. You need nets, large ones that can catch a 2" fish. I use large bug nets with metal handles. If you are alone you need 2 nets, only on if you are with someone else. These fish tend to move down stream when scared. The goal here is to out think the fish, not chase after it like an idiot. These fish sit on the bottom. Edge a net up stream as close as you can to them then just hold it there. Have the other net approach them going down stream, or your buddy. The goal is to run them into the net that is downstream of them(the closer you can get this net to them the more likely they are to swim into it. You need to be quick though, as soon as they realize its a dead end they will double back. Don't be depressed if you get small colorless fish. Juvenile darters are going to be easier then the adults. They will be kinda skittish in a tank at first. Wild caught fish take months to adjust and regain their awesome colors. Give lots of hidy places and they should be fine on bloodworms eventually. Make sure their tank has a lot of current, they like this. Don't worry about any flukes or external parasites you see. If you maintain clean water these will go away on their own.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks! I know just the place to go.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Those darters look really cool!!


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

I love 'em! Very cute and colorful. Hopefully my 10 gallon will be cycled soon and maybe I can set up a tiny native tank in that and catch a few over the next two weeks.


----------



## RCinAL (Nov 14, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> why not just go catch some lol? Find what species are local to your certain area.
> 
> There were my rainbow darters I use to have they came from down the road ^_^. Gave them up when I got my kayak. See 100's of these guys in certain rivers around here.


WOW! Those are really cool. Will they spawn in a tank? I have kept a few native darters and gobies but never anything as beautiful as those. I don't think there _is_ anything that colorful in my region.


----------



## RCinAL (Nov 14, 2010)

BTW... Small American sunfish - Black Banded, Pumpkinseed, Green, and Long Eared to name a few - adapt well to aquariums and are very beautiful and interesting. They have neat personalities, (much like cichlids), and will even spawn, but the cold water requirements make them a challenge to keep long term. They need a several month period of cold water every year to thrive. It takes a pretty good sized tank too. They are quite popular in Europe I am told but may even be slightly illegal to keep in captivity in their native range. I have kept a few over the warmer months but released them in the fall.


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

There are no Darters here in Idaho that I know of. I am in the process of setting up a Rocky Mountain River Biotope though. I think I'll get a 150-180 gallon aquarium with a good Chiller, a couple Rainbow Trout and a native Rocky Mountain Crawfish or two. Pictures will abound once I get it started!


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Found this site, thought it would be helpful for anyone else wanting to do a native tank!
NatureServe:


----------



## Garfisher (Oct 7, 2010)

RCinAL said:


> BTW... Small American sunfish - Black Banded, Pumpkinseed, Green, and Long Eared to name a few - adapt well to aquariums and are very beautiful and interesting. They have neat personalities, (much like cichlids), and will even spawn, but the cold water requirements make them a challenge to keep long term. They need a several month period of cold water every year to thrive. It takes a pretty good sized tank too. They are quite popular in Europe I am told but may even be slightly illegal to keep in captivity in their native range. I have kept a few over the warmer months but released them in the fall.


 My friend keeps his fish at a constant temp all year and they do perfectly fine (he has two pumpkinseeds, a redbreast sunfish and a bluegill)


----------



## RCinAL (Nov 14, 2010)

Garfisher said:


> My friend keeps his fish at a constant temp all year and they do perfectly fine (he has two pumpkinseeds, a redbreast sunfish and a bluegill)


My research tells me they will live, but not breed (and therefore "thrive") without an anual period of cold temps - in the upper 50's to low 60's Fahrenheit at least. Seeing is believing though so if your friend's fish spawn I would say I stand corrected.

The ones I kept adapted extemely well and did fantastic throughout the Summer months in tropical temps, but I didn't chance keeping them at high temps for longer than that.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Kazzy said:


> Found this site, thought it would be helpful for anyone else wanting to do a native tank!
> NatureServe:


Thanks Kazzy! I had no idea that my local river had so many beautiful fish! I am going to have to go netting!:-D


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

No problem! Yeah, I didn't realize the diversity in my area either


----------



## Garfisher (Oct 7, 2010)

RCinAL said:


> My research tells me they will live, but not breed (and therefore "thrive") without an anual period of cold temps - in the upper 50's to low 60's Fahrenheit at least. Seeing is believing though so if your friend's fish spawn I would say I stand corrected.
> 
> The ones I kept adapted extemely well and did fantastic throughout the Summer months in tropical temps, but I didn't chance keeping them at high temps for longer than that.


 He had them spawn once, or at least one pumpkinseed wanted to spawn and took over the tank for a couple weeks. He did report seeing eggs but nothing materialized fry-wise. I forget what set them off, but the tank didnt get nearly that cold. Here is a native that can be found as a hitchhiker in ghost shrimp tanks at LFS's:








The Swamp Darter, not that colourful, but still an interesting little fish.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

So going to look into the shrimp tanks a lot more closely now!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow Kazzy thanks for the link that is really neat I had no idea there were such colorful small fish to be caught in my area.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

No problem


----------

